# USC, Chapman, LMU, UCLA;which one??



## mari<3 (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm barely in my junior year, but I want to make sure I know which school will be the best fit for me. I'm interested in majoring in screenwriting, but I would also love to direct. Which of these schools can offer me both courses?? I already have some experience with screenwriting and filming since I go to a school that makes us create videos for projects, so which school would help me grow in these areas? Any help and advice would be very nice


----------

